# Jasper- /iReport: Abschnitt/Gruppen/Subreport & Platzproblem



## jeipack (28. Februar 2007)

Hi
Ich arbeite hier mit iReport 1.2.1 und will auf einem Bericht verschiedene Diagramme unterbringen. Dazu verwende ich Subreports, die jeweils in den Haeder einer neuen Gruppe liegen.
Um das ganze ein bisschen besser erklähren zu können hab ich einen Printscreen gemacht und als Datei angehängt (jasperSubreports.jpg).
Links werden via Subreport die Daten fürs Diagramm in Tabellenform dargestellt und rechts das Diagramm selbst. Diese zwei Subreports sind jeweils gruppiert.

Nun hab ich mehrere Probleme:
1. Wenn es am Ende einer Seite zu wenig Platz hat um das Diagramm dar zu stellen wird es auf der nächsten Seite dargestellt. Allerdings wird mit der Darstellung der Tabelle trozdem schon auf dieser Seite begonnen, was total unschön ist.
2. sobald die Seite auf der ich den Bericht designe die Höhe eines querliegenden A4 Blattes erreicht, kann ich die Höhe nicht mehr vergrössern und so auch keine neuen Gruppen/Abschnitte einfügen. Jetzt könnte ich die Subreports natürlich verkleinern, aber ihrgendwie glaube ich dass ich hier grundsätzlich was falsch mache.

Ich hoffe dass hier jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht hat und mir mit Tipps und Tricks zur Seite stehen kann.

Ich würde mich auch auf einen Verweis auf ein anderes Forum/Mailinglist freuen. Leider ist das Forum von http://www.jasperforge.org nicht das beste und wenn ich das obige Problem nun noch in englisch erklähren soll endet das wohl eher in einem kulturellem Verständigungsproblem als in einer konstruktiven Lösung ^^ (Maybe anyone can help me to translate the problem into english?)

Grüsse und vielen Dank im Voraus
jeipack


----------

